#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Thesis (Designing of Steam piping systems including stress analysis)

## mkhurram79

Hey Guys,



I got thesis from somewhere regarding steam piping systems including stress analysis.

Enjoy this beautiful post.

Here is the link

*http://ifile.it/odp5i9u*

Never forget to say thanks.See More: Thesis (Designing of Steam piping systems including stress analysis)

----------


## superandy

Thanks...a lot

----------


## cosili

Thank you for your post.
If you have the same in the future..

----------


## aarcela

Thanks so much

----------


## JONNYQUEST

Thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
Sirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

----------


## yazdian.mahdi

thanks

----------


## kp2008

Thank a million,,

----------


## kacu_88

Thanks a lot , very good job
But i found one error - page 52 is blank empty .

----------


## mech.satish

please upload the book again....the link is not working

----------


## mkhurram79

Dear link works very well. Try again and let me know.

----------


## bustercoy

Thank you very much for the material.

----------


## sujit6056

thank you

----------


## dhirajbakshe

Thanks very much

See More: Thesis (Designing of Steam piping systems including stress analysis)

----------


## mdana

Thank you for this info.

----------


## sharfin

Thanks men

----------


## rklnt79

i can't download.i don't know why?

----------


## rklnt79

thanks lot  mkhurram.you shared lot of thinks.i have seen your name in many thread.i have been working as piping design enginger since 2005.but my project manager or  experience quys never share anything.i had realy worried about this kind of activity person.now i am  very happy .because this site is  very useful for all to enrich knowledge.thanks to all

----------


## maskedsperm

Thank you very much..... very illustrative work.  Congrats !!!

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Thank you bro...

----------


## aps70

usted es una persona muy amable, yo deseo que dios lo acompa&ntilde;e siempre

----------


## ap8229

Thanks

----------


## FATHI

chokran jazilan brother

Could you please up load it again

----------


## sarkar_anu@rediffmail.com

Thanks Buddy , You have done a grat job. It will be useful for me.

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thanks Khurram

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Thanks a lot



PraphullaSee More: Thesis (Designing of Steam piping systems including stress analysis)

----------


## geophysicien1

thank you friend

----------


## williamsking

Thanks very much!

----------


## nizam144

Thanks a lot for sharing and hoping more to come  :Smile:

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

The same handbook (Design of Steam Piping Systems Including Stress Analysis) in PDF format as 4Shared: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## eriyanto.edy

thanks for sharing...

----------


## jcrv

thanks my friend

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot for this nice thesis

----------


## Paldex

Thankyou friend.........

----------


## muneeb193

This is not a hand book, its MS Thesis of a studnt in Pakistan Institute of Engineering and Applied Sciences, Pakistan (PIEAS)

----------


## AYAZUDDIN

awesome ...many millions thanks

----------


## celsofortoul

Thanks Bro

----------


## jsn1980

i can not able to download this link...so any one can please send by mail....my mail id....jsn.1980@hotmail.com...thanks is advance..please

See More: Thesis (Designing of Steam piping systems including stress analysis)

----------


## nizam144

Thanks a lot..God bless you.

----------


## morteza

Thanks

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the share

----------


## p_alex

thanks a lot

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thks for the post

----------


## antics

fantastic

----------


## baronwisanggeni

nice share Sir !

i hope there will be other " pipe stress analysis " actual report i next posting  :Big Grin: 

thank u

----------


## pks0707

thx a lot

----------


## hady511

Dear Professionals,

If any body read this useful thesis, especially the chapter 7 (Thermal calculations), I have some issues to ask on this thesis about his calculations...
please find them attached....

REGARDS

----------


## northstarleo

Thanks bro.

----------


## august8

Many Thanks!

----------


## arshallmathers

Thanks!!

See More: Thesis (Designing of Steam piping systems including stress analysis)

----------


## scu

Can you please upload again or provide new download link please

----------


## pnikolaou

thanks

----------


## josefreitas

new link for thesis: h-t-t-p://pt.scribd.com/doc/46161986/Design-of-Steam-Piping-System-Including-Stress-Analysis

----------

